

Cambridge/Boston's Deluxe Co-Working Facility - ynniv
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/03/06/tech-tour-cambridge-innovation-center

======
ynniv
As the article says it's like being at (but not "working at") a big company.
The co-working space has an open table format that I like, but I also carry my
office (laptop/papers/mouse/headphones) in a laptop bag. The community is a
nice mix of people, slightly biased around 30-ish and self employed.

If you are in the area, you should at least check it out. You need to make an
appointment, but the sales pitch was minimal. Those who end up here didn't
need much of a pitch.

